# Бутик Интеллектуальной Собственности  БИС IN-KU > Сценарии, блоки для любого праздника от креативных  авторов -ведущих  форума IN-KU > От Елены Уралочки >  Конкретно для МУЖЧИН!!!

## Уралочка

*КОНКРЕТНО ДЛЯ МУЖЧИН!!!*



О, Боже!!!! В Вашем списке гостей одни мужчины,да ещё и солидные???? 
Петь,танцевать и играть они не будут???
Уже от одного списка бросает в холод и возникает вопрос : "А что я с ними буду делать?" 

*Выход ЕСТЬ!!!* 

Этот застольный игровой блок - как раз то,что нужно))) и выручит он Вас минут на 15 - точно))))


*В комплект входит полное описание, музыка и ВИДЕО игрового блока)*

*Стоимость 800р.* 

*карта сбербанка 4817 7601 2567 6290*

----------

